
Commercial launch of SpaceX Falcon 1 rocket a success - CWuestefeld
http://www.spaceflightnow.com/falcon/005/
======
CWuestefeld
Video available through this article:
<http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/07/spacexlaunch/>

